# Did I succeed in making her taller w/ more bust? (Bikini Shots)



## Melissa Royal (Jul 27, 2011)

Hey everyone! =)
I posted a thread here a couple days ago asking how to make
my model taller w/ more bust. Here's the link if you haven't 
seen it (with pictures of her before I received advice): 
http://www.thephotoforum.com/forum/...e-my-model-look-taller-busty-less-posing.html


Here are some pictures of her after I recieved advice:













Here are some pictures just for fun (that probably don't
make her look taller and/or more busty):











Do you think I succeded on the first three to make her taller
with more bust? And what is your opinion of the "just for fun"
shots? Advice is highly appreciated as I am always looking
to improve my photography. =)


Thank you!


----------



## Trever1t (Jul 27, 2011)

Definitely more buust visible than the previous photos but the images are too dark with heavy shadows. She's a lovely subject. The last shot would be awesome if you had some reflected light from her left (camera right)


----------



## kundalini (Jul 27, 2011)

#1 - Shooting from a lower angle and a wider focal length tends to make the subject appear taller, but posing square to the camera doesn't.  Try having her put one foot forward and her weight on her back foot.

#2 - I think having the near leg bent is more feminine.  Try having her roll her weight onto her left buttocks rather sitting flat, then lean the right knee over.  Subject is underexposed.

#3 - This is a cool looking shot and yes, she looks tall and bustier.  I just wish the background wasn't overcooked.

#4 - Definitely bustier.  Stump growing out of her head.  Subject is underexposed with raccoon eyes.

#5 - Camera position and subjects pose is not working here.  Legs look amputated at the knees and her thighs are flattened out making them appear larger than life.  Raccoon eyes.


Keep up the improvements.   :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Mike (Jul 27, 2011)

Taller and more busty...yes.  But your lighting / exposure really needs work.

Great suggestions posted above.


----------



## joealcantar (Jul 27, 2011)

#2 and 5 yes, like others mentioned need to light her up a little better. 
-
Shoot well and thanks for sharing, Joe


----------



## tirediron (Jul 27, 2011)

The only thing that I can add is:  When I view these as separate images, #s 2 & 3 make no sense; why is a girl sitting on the side a trail wearing a bathing suit????  This and the tree shot would be much better had you had her dress in say, a pair of "Daisy Duke's" and a tight t-shirt or something that would show off her bustline, but seem location appropriate.


----------



## Melissa Royal (Jul 27, 2011)

Thanks everyone!

Does anyone have advice on what I can do to improve the lighting in similar shots?
I don't have any lighting equipment. Does anyone know if there is a way I can get some 
or make some for a low price? I'm on a low budget because I'm off to college soon.


----------



## johnh2005 (Jul 27, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Does anyone have advice on what I can do to improve the lighting in similar shots?
> I don't have any lighting equipment. Does anyone know if there is a way I can get some
> or make some for a low price? I'm on a low budget because I'm off to college soon.



Do a google search and a search on here for terms like "Cheap Homemade lighting" or "Homemade reflectors" or something along those lines.  Things like a piece of poster board used for science projects can be used for reflectors, or any number of reflective devices.


----------



## kundalini (Jul 27, 2011)

Melissa Royal said:


> Does anyone have advice on what I can do to improve the lighting in similar shots?
> I don't have any lighting equipment. Does anyone know if there is a way I can get some
> or make some for a low price? I'm on a low budget because I'm off to college soon.


Difussers and reflectors can become your friend.  Lastolite's TriGrip series are really good, but at a cost.  I have the middle size and will be getting the other two sizes in the future.  This is a good excersize in learning how to manipulate light, training your eyes to see the light better.

Of course the set of videos Lastolite are tauting their product, the techniques employed are solid.  As a bonus, the instructor let's you watch him doing actual photo shoots and the interactions between photographer and model..... and VAL.

Here's a vieo on the TriGrips.

[video]http://www.lastoliteschoolofphotography.com/using-trigrip-reflectors-diffusers[/video]


----------

